# Reel worthless last year blue marli



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

With season quickly appoaching I watched some old videos of ours . Here's one if anyone is interested.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't know how to make the actual video show up here


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Said the video is private...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

cody&ryand said:


> Said the video is private...


Yea you have to change the permissions on Youtube to let us see it


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok see if that works , sorry


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

..............


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Great video, thanks for posting.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great video


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good stuff Alex. Hopefully we this cold winter will lead us into a killer Bluewater season


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Great vid ! some great boat handling !


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

flawless crew work and boat handling as usual, nice video, cant wait for the water to warm up a little


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video. I like the music that went with it.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I still can't see it.

I had to change a setting on my iPad. Cool video!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Glad to see you let Tim actually catch a fish or two. Question, in the begining of the video where the Bonita are in those little circular things on the transom - are you flushing water over their gills to keep them alive for bait or what?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Glad to see you let Tim actually catch a fish or two. Question, in the begining of the video where the Bonita are in those little circular things on the transom - are you flushing water over their gills to keep them alive for bait or what?



Yes those are tuna tubes powered by a pool pump , it keeps small tunas and Bonita's alive for bait


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

The last angler in the video is awesome! I've never seen anyone that good.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> The last angler in the video is awesome! I've never seen anyone that good.



Go take a leak...catch a blue marlin....I've always wondered how that works...I'll try that this year


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> The last angler in the video is awesome! I've never seen anyone that good.



See I kinda thought the guy driving did a pretty stand up job ...


----------

